# Caribbean Steamship Co, Corpus Christi TX? Any Mates/Engineers?



## YankeeAirPirate

Early 80's out of Corpus Christi , TX, on the bauxite run to Ocho Rios Jamaica and Baie Comeau, Quebec.

Bulk carriers SS J. Louis, SS Richard and SS Louise.

Anybody out there? Company folded in 1985. Did anyone continue with the outfit who bought the SS David P. Reynolds?


----------



## iceman2k17

Have mercy!(Applause) I have been looking for anything on caribbean steam for like EVER.

I was on the Carl ; Louise ; Richards. My dad sailed on the Dragon.

It sure is good to see Im not the only deckhand still alive.(==D)


----------



## YankeeAirPirate

*Caribbean Steamship*

Ice man,

Sent you a reply by PM.

Regards.


----------



## R58484956

Greetings* Iceman *and a warm welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## YankeeAirPirate

Iceman,

I am glad to see someone out there who remembers this company as well. High seas adventure in my youth! Jamaica was great and Quebec in winter was even better (the skiing was good).

I was Third Officer on SS J. Louis and SS Richard and SS David P. Reynolds (a more modern bulk carrier must have come after your time there?).

Many an hour spent at the LaQuinta Pier loading alumina and discharging bauxite. The place is still in the middle of nowhere. In the late sixties Ingleside, Texas, might well have been easily compared to the moon. A few more houses now to be sure, but still looks like a lunar landscape.

The Officers and Engineers were a United Nations collection of people from all over. About 7 different languages spoken on each voyage. I would not trade the experience for the world. The British Radio Operators were always fun at the ship's parties. 

There must have been some folks there in the early eighties you knew. The deck and engine crews seemed to be a crowd who stuck with the company a long time. Working for the Yankee dollar and cash payouts meant the West Indian crews were doing very well by most standards of the day.

Some names I remember:

Djuro Bagovic-Yugoslav Mate...later captain
Ridley Brothers-One an engineer and one an A.B.--both from Jamaica.

Bennett Brothers from Ocho Rios. Both A.B.'s. 

We had a ship's carpenter who was with the company for 37 years and they almost retired him with no pension. Forget his name.

Fred Clacken-Jamaican Chief Engineer but lived in Corpus Christi

Probably more folks I can remember stuffed away between the brain cells as I think about this.

I will try to dig up some photos of SS J. Loius and post them. Might take a while as I have to scan the prints.

Cheers!


----------



## ground swell

*I have been a Mate in Caribbean SS Co.*

Dear Yankee and Ice man.
I have been sailing as Mate in the Carl Schmedeman and Richard in between Ago 72 and Oct 73, I still keep with me two crew list os those ships, several photos an color slides. Is the first time a join this forum because entering in Google for info. of the Caribbean S.S. Co. I found the thread of Yankee, so I decided to join this.
Is it possible attach those pictures of the crew lists, or may I send as private message? Pleas tell me how I can do it, because I use to participate in another ship forums as webmar.com in Spain and I can do it.
Thanks.


----------



## ground swell

I remember now one pakistani 2nd Mate at that time, we sailed together in the Caribbean Steamship Co.in the 7ties. his name is BABAR SHA KHAN, good fellow we spent hard times in the S.S, CARL SCHMEDEMAN.
Anybody knows anything about him?


----------



## Robert Bush

Was on the trials of the J. Louis at Kure when she was built and operated by DK Ludwig
There was a German master and a mostly Caymanian crew. Good run Jamaica and Haiti to Corpus Christi, the Reynolds smelter.

Long time ago.


----------



## YankeeAirPirate

*It was a good run indeed*

As previous post of mine mentions, I was there about 24 years later as third mate. Same run. Same pace of life. A decent feeder and plenty rum to be had. So much different from American flag ships I sailed on. They were OK in their own way but we truly had fun on the J. Louis and other ships in the Caribbean Steamship Fleet. The company office types in Corpus Christi had no idea of the things we were up to when away from the pier.

As well it should be.

Ahhh, such nostalgia and pining for my youth again.......


----------



## ground swell

For the people interested in the David P. you can go to shipspotting.com, enter David P. Reynolds, then you will found a photo taken by me (poor quality, comes from a color slide) tick on it, and later enter in "More of this ship" you will see three pics, E.R. control, galley and some gauges of the E.R. all of them taken in 2003 prior to scrap voyage by somebody.


----------



## visitor1

I never had the privilige of working on one of these great ships but my dad worked for the Company as an accountant in one of the offices from 80-84. We moved down to work in Jamaica in 84 and I remember once travelling on the David P Reynolds. My brother almost fell off the deck after getting out of the swimming pool and chasing after a pool toy that got too close to the rail. The thing that I remember most is Baked Alaska and eating caviar in the Captain's cabin. I also remember how nice everyone who worked on the ship was.


----------



## ground swell

I have been sailing there in the 70 ies. Great Ships? except David P. Reynolds that was a new ship, the others were old and cheap ships.
And at that time nobody used to eat caviar, the better stuff was the T bone steak, I belive twice a week ja ja ja.


----------



## ground swell

I have been sailing there in the 70 ies. Great Ships? except David P. Reynolds that was a new ship, the others were old and cheap ships.
And at that time nobody used to eat caviar, the better stuff was the T bone steak, I belive twice a week, wednesdays and sundays. ja ja ja.


----------



## dusko

*j. Louis*

Hi there,
my name is Dusko and I live in Rijeka, Croatia (former Yugoslavia).
I write because my father was with the Carabean Steamships.
Unfortunatly he pased away 2 years ago from cancer, but he was telling me alot of his youth days. Maybe somebody knew him ?
His name was Zeljko Ivancic,
he was sailing on the ss Louise, on the Carl Schmedemann and later was Master of the J.Louis.
Looking forward and hoping for an answer!!
All the best.


----------



## ground swell

dusko said:


> Hi there,
> my name is Dusko and I live in Rijeka, Croatia (former Yugoslavia).
> I write because my father was with the Carabean Steamships.
> Unfortunatly he pased away 2 years ago from cancer, but he was telling me alot of his youth days. Maybe somebody knew him ?
> His name was Zeljko Ivancic,
> he was sailing on the ss Louise, on the Carl Schmedemann and later was Master of the J.Louis.
> Looking forward and hoping for an answer!!
> All the best.


Hi Dusko.
I sorry very much your father is not with us.
As you can see in the thread I was in Caribbean S.S. Co. between Ago 72 and Oct 73, I sailed with many Yugoslavians, but not with your father.
Regards.


----------



## dusko

yankee air pirate still with us


----------



## YankeeAirPirate

Yes, Dusko, still here!

I did not sail with your father. My condolences to you. 

I knew many Yugoslavian crew on the J. Louis and Richard. Mostly from Dubrovnik.


----------



## dusko

*j. Louis*

Hi Yankee Air Pirate 

so I did some research and found out that in 1971 my dad was second officer on the SS LOUISE. She also sailed for the Carabean Steamships I belive. He became master on the J.LOUIS later on in 1974. He sailed on the J.LOUIS until1981 after that he returned home as I was 3 years old.
I still have a bunch of photos and even some blueprints of the J:LOUIS of course.
Thank you anyway, all the best greetings from sunny Croatia


----------



## Chris Mallett

*Caribbean Stemaship Company SA*

Hello Dusko, (and others),

SHIPS: SS CARL SCHMEDEMAN, SS LOUISE, SS J LOUIS, SS RICHARD, SS DAVID P REYNOLDS 1969-1984.

PORTS: CORPUS CHRISTI, OCHO RIOS, PORT KAISER, DISCOVERY BAY, PORT ESQUIVEL, MIRAGOANE, MATANZAS, BAIE COMEAU, HALIFAX, JACKSONVILLE, LONGVIEW, TROMBETAS and many others…

I served with Caribbean Steamship Company for fifteen years from 1969 - 1984, beginning as 3rd Mate on SS Louise, transferring to SS DAVID P REYNOLDS during the outfitting of that new ship in Hamburg and eventually served as relief Captain on that ship from 1975 onward. I also served as Master on SS LOUISE, SS RICHARD and briefly on SS J LOUIS. 

I was never on the same ship as your father but we met many times when both our ships were in the same Port. I recall that he would often forget names and, in haste, he would address everyone and anyone (including visitors from head office) with “Tee Mikki” to attract their attention before entering conversation. Captain Ivancic was a natural leader, a fine ship master and very popular. You should be very proud of him. 

The ship’s nostalgia website brings back many sharp memories and at this distance it is the people that I remember most. I can easily recall many names and faces of the good shipmates that I worked with in those years. 

Captain Dieter Goers from Germany, Captain Michael John Peyton-Bruhl from UK, several officers from Yugolslavia; Gregor Kalan, Zjelko Matejcic, Marko Prosenica, Ivan Barbalic, Duro Bagovic, ‘Rodo’ Ilic, Branco Nikolic and others. From Jamaica, Fred Clacken, Leon Ridley and from the Caymans, Captain Harris McKoy and several good men and true from the Tibbets, Bordens and Whittaker families. 

From the world at large, Captain Oswald Samsin, Chief officer Manfred Zimny, 2nd Mate Babar Khan, Chief officer John Coelho, Captain Ole Holberg-Olsen from Norway via California, the fiery Basque, Jaime Cortazar from Bilbao, plus a very steady guy from Finland, Ikka Syrjanen. We were a truly international crew.

There were so many others whose names I shall recall in time and let’s not forget the backbone crew from St Anns Bay, Jamaica; Boatswain Edgar Christie, Chief Conveyor men King and Ramsey, Able Seamen Norman Anderson, Clifford Garrick, Sidney Sewell, Warren Archer, Steward Harrilal Ramberran, Chief Cook Culzac and so many others. 

Then there was the Corpus Christi management team, Joe Snedden (nobody wiser than Joe), W.Alan Stevenson and his lovely daughter, Vanda, Barry Pillinger, Don Birt, Harold Alekna, Michael Mouttet (now there was a man!) and Charlie Hubbard out at the warehouse in Gregory. 

These few names tumble from the jar of my memory but there is a whole raft of others. Fine friends such as Jesus Rodrigues, Master Mariner and a Spanish gentleman of great integrity and compassion. Radio Operator Gratian Gonsalves (“GG”) - destined for shipping management in the USA and none better, Kenneth Jones, Chief Steward and a real gentleman, old Joe Henry managing the dock at Ocho Rios and his son Lloyd who sailed as 2nd Mate on most of the ships at one time or another. 

Who can forget jump-up nights at the Little Pub with Boney M before they were famous, or nights on the beach with the local girls in Ocho Rios before the tourists and hotels arrived, or sipping warm Babancourt rum (four star of course) in a waterside shack in Miragoane, or steaming down the Orinoco at full sea speed knocking monkeys off the trees with the poop deck on the turns.

Aye well, nostalgia is no bad thing! Run the first James Bond film, "Doctor No", and catch a glimpse of the Reynolds dock at Ocho Rios and the tug “ASTON LEVY” and remember the good times.


----------



## cboots

Fishers of Barrow in Furness used to recruit for them in the UK for them back in the seventies. I was offered a second mate job with them but turned it down. Frankly the money didn't seem too good to me, as I recall.
CBoots


----------



## Cupofcoffee

Good day, Gentlemen,

I`m new here and I`ve registered because I have a question: 
I have information about a phenomenon that occured 1971 in the bermuda area. The vessel was J.Louis and the Master Capt. Banks.
Does anybody know about that?

Best regards


----------



## son of a seamen

*S/S Carl Schmedeman 50s-60s Ocho Rios*

Hello gentlemen,

My father was a seaman on the S/S Carl Schmedeman (Panama R.P. 4006-56) among many other ships I believe during the 50s until 1961. He passed away a year and half ago at the ripe old age of 84. 

His sister gave me some of his papers and I came across a picture of the Carl Schmedeman stamped Oct 58 on the back as well as his discharge paper dated September 27, 1961 signed by Captain Master J.A. Scott. He was from Jamaica near Ocho Rios, but not too soon after his discharge moved to Southern California where I was born some 10 years later. 

I was excited to find this forum when I typed in the name of the ship!

He loved James Bond films, especially Dr. No. He claimed that he was at the docks when it was being filmed and was asked to perform a stunt for the film. 

His eyes would gleam when he talked about his youth on the ships, sailing all around the world and working the steam engines. 

His name was Wilbert George Queenland. 

If that rings a bell for anyone, I'd appreciate hearing from you. I'm especially interested in knowing what routes he likely traveled, or database/records where I can find out more about that time.

Many thanks and it's been a pleasure reading everyone's stories of the people they once knew and their adventures!

kindly, Michael


----------



## DScafidi

I was the Pier Superintendent at the Reynolds dock from 1955- 1960. hello out there! Don Scafidi here


----------



## Chris Mallett

Hello Michael,

I didn't join the company until 1965 and so never met your father; however, I can tell you that he probably came from St Anns Bay close to the West of Ochor Rios, Jamaica. Almost all of the crew on most of the ships were from that town and a fine bunch of men they were.

The SS CARL SCHEMDEMAN was built in Barrow In Furness, UK,for Caribbean Steamship Company which was the Marine Division of Reynolds Aluminum, part of the Reynolds Metals Company. The ship was named after the geologist who discovered bauxite in Jamaica and she was built to transport the ore from Ocho Rios to Corpus Christi, Texas, where it was refined for smelting. The round trip took about eight days and so your father would have been home very briefly (while the ship was loading) almost every week. Longer trips would have been to South America, Haiti, Trinidad and also to Baie Comeau and Halifax in Canada.

I'm not sure where you might find more information but suggest searching Reynolds Aluminum and Reynolds Jamaica Mines.


----------



## Shoreleave11

*the internet is amazing*

I was just jotting down some memoirs and googled "SS Richard". This was a ship my father, Witold Bartkowski, sailed on sometime in 1970-1973. He was a Polish immigrant who hauled bauxite from Jamaica. He initially immigrated to Canada, but I guess he really liked the warm weather in Corpus Christi because that's where he and my mother moved. In 1974, we moved to Houston where my father worked as a longshoreman. I remember as a boy he would take me to work and let me run all over the cargo ships. In the 1970's, nobody seems to mind a kid running all over these cargo ships. It was great fun. 

I had no idea this morning that I would learn about the Caribbean Steamship Company and the other ships in the fleet. Wow.


----------



## Chris Mallett

Shoreleave11 said:


> I was just jotting down some memoirs and googled "SS Richard". This was a ship my father, Witold Bartkowski, sailed on sometime in 1970-1973. He was a Polish immigrant who hauled bauxite from Jamaica. He initially immigrated to Canada, but I guess he really liked the warm weather in Corpus Christi because that's where he and my mother moved. In 1974, we moved to Houston where my father worked as a longshoreman. I remember as a boy he would take me to work and let me run all over the cargo ships. In the 1970's, nobody seems to mind a kid running all over these cargo ships. It was great fun.
> 
> I had no idea this morning that I would learn about the Caribbean Steamship Company and the other ships in the fleet. Wow.


I remember Witold Bartkowski well, a tall fellow, he sailed as second officer on the SS David P Reynolds when I was the Master. He was a very good navigator and had a fine sense of humour. One of his favourite dishes from our excellent galley was pork hocks and kidney beans.


----------



## Rkwood

*Don Wood's Daughter*

Gentlemen...you now have a woman on board. I am Don Wood's daughter. And it sounds like many of you might have worked with him! My last trip was in the late 70's on the David P. My dad always kept the bell from the Carl Schemdeman mighty shiny in our house. This was such a random find! I was actually trying to find the information and year that one of the ships got bombed by Cuba for being to close to shore. Had to be the early '60's. I thought it was the JLouis. Anybody? 
I remember before that we could see people on the beach if we passed at the right time of day. Ships took a much wider berth after that. Some of my favorite nights of my life were on those ships out at sea looking at the sky! 
Anybody on board for that experience? What year? 
Thank you all for all the memories! 
Hopefully this posts right...never done a forum! ha!


----------



## Rajiv Anand

*Rajiv*

I sailed on Louise for a few years between 1974- 1972 all over the Caribbean - Trinidad, Ocho Rios, Miragoane Haiti, Halifax, and of course Corpus Christi


----------



## Rkwood

Chris, Rachel Wood here...Don Wood's oldest daughter...you have to be the 3rd mate I travelled with many times! I saw the Union Jack by your name. I remember the little pub well! And your champagne stirrer thing to do something with the bubbles. I still use your quote..."The French say, Never before 40" 
So random I landed on this site. I was trying to research when the J Louis got bombed...before your time...by Cuba. 
I hope you are well and happy! 
I have such vivid and fond and Fun memories of you. 
All my best to you!
Rachel
PS I still eat English style with knife and fork...drove my momma crazy!


----------



## YankeeAirPirate

Don't know when the J. Louis got hit by that rocket off Cuba...or so the story goes...but I remember the patch in the hatchcover aft of the midship house, I remember the dents in the overhead over the chart table and during heavy weather you could hear the shrapnel bits rolling around overhead.


----------



## Kazuohiga123456

Anyone Remember A Japanese Cheif Convayor Man By The name Of #KazuoHiga. Would love to find him . He was apart of the crew in 1969 to 1972


----------



## Helpingmydad

Hello Gentlemen!

Found this forum as I was helping my dad do some research about his days on the SS Louise and the SS Richard. He was the chief conveyor man. From st Ann's bay Jamaica. Was wondering if any of you remember him. 

Melvin McLean

Hoping to hear back from some of you. 

Must say this is an awesome forum!


----------



## Helpingmydad

I think my dad said he actually taught him on he SS Richard!


----------



## Natassja Bynoe

*SS Louise*

Hi, I am looking to speak with anyone who may have worked with Wilfred Small from Barbados or Eddie Christie upto 1958 or after. Thank you in advance.


----------



## 2ndMatesSon

*Hello!*

Was just just checking out some pic's of old bulkers when I came across this charming thread and thought I'd drop a note on behalf of my dad, Lloyd Henry. He has a story or 2 from just about every ship mentioned here. One helluva fun life compared to my office 9 to 5 it would seem!


----------



## Galeson

*SS Louise*

My father, Graham Gale was on the SS Louise for many years. He was an Electrical Engineer. I believe he probably came ashore around 1967 and went to work in the plant in Gregory. 
He may have also been on the SS Carl Schmedeman as I recollect him mentioning it several times. 
I don't have exact dates but as I recall he went from the Royal Navy to working for Reynolds, probably in the early 50's. His early runs took him from the US to Europe but he later did the Baie Comeau to Venezuela run on the Louise.
When the family emigrated in 1965 we did at least two runs up and down the coast. Made quite an impression on a 10 year old, especially watching the ship crest one wave and crash through the next from the bridge. I also remember the food as being good and recall the cook making a Baked Alaska dessert special for us.


----------



## Rajiv Anand

*SS Louise Caribbean Steamship*

I was on the SS Louise 1975 -1976 and remember the names below. What a memory

Djuro Bagovic-Yugoslav Mate...later captain
Ridley Brothers-One an engineer and one an A.B.--both from Jamaica.

Bennett Brothers from Ocho Rios. Both A.B.'s. 

We had a ship's carpenter who was with the company for 37 years and they almost retired him with no pension. Forget his name.


----------



## Rajiv Anand

ground swell said:


> I remember now one pakistani 2nd Mate at that time, we sailed together in the Caribbean Steamship Co.in the 7ties. his name is BABAR SHA KHAN, good fellow we spent hard times in the S.S, CARL SCHMEDEMAN.
> Anybody knows anything about him?


Hello, I sailed with Babar Shah Khan on SS Louise during 1975-1976. I met him in NYC in 1980 and lsot touch with him. Rajiv Anand


----------



## Rajiv Anand

ground swell said:


> I remember now one pakistani 2nd Mate at that time, we sailed together in the Caribbean Steamship Co.in the 7ties. his name is BABAR SHA KHAN, good fellow we spent hard times in the S.S, CARL SCHMEDEMAN.
> Anybody knows anything about him?


Hello, I sailed with Babar Khan on the Louise --1973--1974. Any information about him?

Thx Rajiv Anand


----------



## Rajiv Anand

Chris Mallett said:


> *Caribbean Stemaship Company SA*
> 
> Hello Dusko, (and others),
> 
> SHIPS: SS CARL SCHMEDEMAN, SS LOUISE, SS J LOUIS, SS RICHARD, SS DAVID P REYNOLDS 1969-1984.
> 
> PORTS: CORPUS CHRISTI, OCHO RIOS, PORT KAISER, DISCOVERY BAY, PORT ESQUIVEL, MIRAGOANE, MATANZAS, BAIE COMEAU, HALIFAX, JACKSONVILLE, LONGVIEW, TROMBETAS and many others…
> 
> I served with Caribbean Steamship Company for fifteen years from 1969 - 1984, beginning as 3rd Mate on SS Louise, transferring to SS DAVID P REYNOLDS during the outfitting of that new ship in Hamburg and eventually served as relief Captain on that ship from 1975 onward. I also served as Master on SS LOUISE, SS RICHARD and briefly on SS J LOUIS.
> 
> I was never on the same ship as your father but we met many times when both our ships were in the same Port. I recall that he would often forget names and, in haste, he would address everyone and anyone (including visitors from head office) with “Tee Mikki” to attract their attention before entering conversation. Captain Ivancic was a natural leader, a fine ship master and very popular. You should be very proud of him.
> 
> The ship’s nostalgia website brings back many sharp memories and at this distance it is the people that I remember most. I can easily recall many names and faces of the good shipmates that I worked with in those years.
> 
> Captain Dieter Goers from Germany, Captain Michael John Peyton-Bruhl from UK, several officers from Yugolslavia; Gregor Kalan, Zjelko Matejcic, Marko Prosenica, Ivan Barbalic, Duro Bagovic, ‘Rodo’ Ilic, Branco Nikolic and others. From Jamaica, Fred Clacken, Leon Ridley and from the Caymans, Captain Harris McKoy and several good men and true from the Tibbets, Bordens and Whittaker families.
> 
> From the world at large, Captain Oswald Samsin, Chief officer Manfred Zimny, 2nd Mate Babar Khan, Chief officer John Coelho, Captain Ole Holberg-Olsen from Norway via California, the fiery Basque, Jaime Cortazar from Bilbao, plus a very steady guy from Finland, Ikka Syrjanen. We were a truly international crew.
> 
> There were so many others whose names I shall recall in time and let’s not forget the backbone crew from St Anns Bay, Jamaica; Boatswain Edgar Christie, Chief Conveyor men King and Ramsey, Able Seamen Norman Anderson, Clifford Garrick, Sidney Sewell, Warren Archer, Steward Harrilal Ramberran, Chief Cook Culzac and so many others.
> 
> Then there was the Corpus Christi management team, Joe Snedden (nobody wiser than Joe), W.Alan Stevenson and his lovely daughter, Vanda, Barry Pillinger, Don Birt, Harold Alekna, Michael Mouttet (now there was a man!) and Charlie Hubbard out at the warehouse in Gregory.
> 
> These few names tumble from the jar of my memory but there is a whole raft of others. Fine friends such as Jesus Rodrigues, Master Mariner and a Spanish gentleman of great integrity and compassion. Radio Operator Gratian Gonsalves (“GG”) - destined for shipping management in the USA and none better, Kenneth Jones, Chief Steward and a real gentleman, old Joe Henry managing the dock at Ocho Rios and his son Lloyd who sailed as 2nd Mate on most of the ships at one time or another.
> 
> Who can forget jump-up nights at the Little Pub with Boney M before they were famous, or nights on the beach with the local girls in Ocho Rios before the tourists and hotels arrived, or sipping warm Babancourt rum (four star of course) in a waterside shack in Miragoane, or steaming down the Orinoco at full sea speed knocking monkeys off the trees with the poop deck on the turns.
> 
> Aye well, nostalgia is no bad thing! Run the first James Bond film, "Doctor No", and catch a glimpse of the Reynolds dock at Ocho Rios and the tug “ASTON LEVY” and remember the good times.


Hello Chris, do you or anyone know the whereabouts of 2nd Mate Babar Khan ? The last time met him was in NYC ~ 1981.. Thx Rajiv


----------



## Joseph Woods

YankeeAirPirate said:


> Iceman,
> 
> I am glad to see someone out there who remembers this company as well. High seas adventure in my youth! Jamaica was great and Quebec in winter was even better (the skiing was good).
> 
> I was Third Officer on SS J. Louis and SS Richard and SS David P. Reynolds (a more modern bulk carrier must have come after your time there?).
> 
> Many an hour spent at the LaQuinta Pier loading alumina and discharging bauxite. The place is still in the middle of nowhere. In the late sixties Ingleside, Texas, might well have been easily compared to the moon. A few more houses now to be sure, but still looks like a lunar landscape.
> 
> The Officers and Engineers were a United Nations collection of people from all over. About 7 different languages spoken on each voyage. I would not trade the experience for the world. The British Radio Operators were always fun at the ship's parties.
> 
> There must have been some folks there in the early eighties you knew. The deck and engine crews seemed to be a crowd who stuck with the company a long time. Working for the Yankee dollar and cash payouts meant the West Indian crews were doing very well by most standards of the day.
> 
> Some names I remember:
> 
> Djuro Bagovic-Yugoslav Mate...later captain
> Ridley Brothers-One an engineer and one an A.B.--both from Jamaica.
> 
> Bennett Brothers from Ocho Rios. Both A.B.'s.
> 
> We had a ship's carpenter who was with the company for 37 years and they almost retired him with no pension. Forget his name.
> 
> Fred Clacken-Jamaican Chief Engineer but lived in Corpus Christi
> 
> Probably more folks I can remember stuffed away between the brain cells as I think about this.
> 
> I will try to dig up some photos of SS J. Loius and post them. Might take a while as I have to scan the prints.
> 
> Cheers!


My father, Joseph Woods, also sailed on the SS J Louis and the SS Cavala, but he preferred the SS J Louis. I remember him talking about the time the ship got shot up by planes on a voyage from Jamaica with bauxite. He always spoke fondly of his years sailing with Caribbean Steamship Company. Sadly, my dad passed away two years ago.


----------

